# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Klierkoorts/Ziekte van Pfeiffer - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Mononucleosis infectiosa of klierkoorts*

Mononucleosis infectiosa (MNI) is een acute infectieziekte die wordt veroorzaakt door het Epstein-Barr-virus. De ziekte is goedaardig, maar veroorzaakt een uitgesproken vermoeidheid. MNI komt vooral voor bij adolescenten en jonge volwassenen. 


*Welke is de oorzaak ?*

Het Epstein-Barr-virus (EPV) maakt deel uit van de familie van de herpesvirussen. In het lichaam vermenigvuldigt het virus zich in bepaalde witte bloedcellen, de lymfocyten. De incubatieperiode bedraagt 4 tot 6 weken. MNI is meestal asymptomatisch (veroorzaakt geen klinische tekenen). De overdracht gebeurt door speeksel, vandaar de naam “kissing disease”. 


*Praktische tips*

De eerste maanden na een mononucleosis is de patiënt vaak erg moe. Vermijd dan ook zware inspanningen.
Tijdelijk stoppen met sporten (ongeveer 2 tot 3 maanden).



*Wanneer een arts raadplegen ?*

-Geleidelijk optreden van min of meer intense tekenen van een griepachtig syndroom : hoofdpijn, malaise, rillingen, spierpijn, geen eetlust.

-Koorts, zeer frequent, vaak vrij hoog.

-Ernstige vermoeidheid.

-Rode keelontsteking, ontsteking van de mond, wat het slikken kan bemoeilijken.

-Klieren in de nek (kunnen ook het slikken bemoeilijken).

-Minder vaak huiduitslag en lichte geelzucht.


*Wat gebeurt er bij het onderzoek ?*

Bij onderzoek van de keel noteert de arts een rode keelontsteking. Dat kan gepaard gaan met petechieën (bloedvlekjes) op het verhemelte. Bij onderzoek van de hals vindt hij lymfeklieren, die soms pijn doen bij palpatie. In bijna de helft van de gevallen is de milt vergroot (splenomegalie), maar dat veroorzaakt geen klinische tekenen. Ook de lever kan wat zwellen (hepatomegalie), wat soms gepaard gaat met een lichte geelzucht (icterus).

In geval van een dergelijk beeld wordt een bloedonderzoek uitgevoerd. De bloedtelling met differentiële formule toont een mononucleosesyndroom : talrijke lymfocyten, waarvan een aantal blauwe (door de kleuring op het objectglaasje) ; in de helft van de gevallen zijn de bloedplaatjes verminderd. De transaminasen (leverenzymen) zijn vaak verhoogd.


*Diagnose*

De diagnose wordt gesteld door het opsporen van antistoffen tegen EBV in het bloed. Dat gebeurt met een MNI-test : een snelle test die reeds de eerste dagen van de ziekte kan worden uitgevoerd. De test kan echter foutpositieve resultaten geven en moet dan ook worden aangevuld met een andere test, de reactie van Paul Bunnel-Davidson (PBD), waarmee de diagnose mononucleosis infectiosa dadelijk kan worden bevestigd. In ongeveer 20% van de gevallen blijft de PBD negatief. Er is dan maar één manier om de diagnose te bevestigen, nl. specifieke antistoffen opsporen : de aanwezigheid van anti-VCA IgM-antistoffen bevestigt de infectie.


*Hoe mononucleosis infectiosa behandelen ?*

De arts schrijft eerst bedrust voor. U mag analgetica (pijnstillers) en antipyretica (koortswerende middelen) nemen. Antibiotica hebben meestal geen zin aangezien het een virusinfectie betreft. Ze zijn enkel noodzakelijk bij een bacteriële surinfectie van de angina. Penicilline A en ampicilline mogen absoluut niet worden gebruikt, want ze veroorzaken een ernstige huiduitslag. In geval van uitgesproken last bij het spreken of het ademen kan de arts enkele dagen corticoïden voorschrijven ; de corticoïden moeten steeds geleidelijk worden stopgezet.

Mononucleosis infectiosa geneest na ongeveer 2 tot 3 weken, maar de vermoeidheid kan nog enkele maanden aanslepen. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Petra717



----------


## Luuss0404

Goed artikel Petra!

Even nog ter aanvulling; 
Als je de ziekte van Pfeiffer hebt is je lever ontstoken. De lever is een belangrijk orgaan. 
Het is een soort zuiveringsinstallatie:
* die het bloed zuivert,
* die de bloedsuikers regelt,
* die de eiwitten verwerkt,
* die de vetten verwerkt.
Daarom moet iemand met Pfeiffer de lever sparen. _Hij/zij mag geen alcohol drinken._!!!!
Bron http://www.leslink.nl/0%200%200%20Zi...20Pfeiffer.htm

----------

